# does the logo indicate the age/model..?



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

gaining knowledge before my 'Classic' search

i see various logo - some printed, others a badge

apart from not wanting the 2015 model - do the other logos indicate the age.?

and - any model age to be wary of..?.............thanks

.

.


----------



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

There is a thread about this somewhere already. I had the same questions when I was shopping for my classic.

I know there's 1425w, 1300w and 1200w models. I think the solenoids all got smaller after Phillips took over. The impression I got was the last generation before the 2015 model was still a perfectly good machine but it had been changed to use a smaller solenoid (and something else i forgot) which a lot of people decided to replace with the older larger solenoid.

I found one of the threads discussing this while I was typing.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

coffeefalafel said:


> ..........I found one of the threads discussing this while I was typing.


thanks for that..............................john


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

MPN18161/40 is around 2004, according to my machine, also seen a 2005 with same logo.

FWIW, I believe there is also a date stamp on the portafilter... mine is 03/04.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I have A-MPN14101 on mine. Where on the portafilter is the date stamp. I looked at mine and on the underside of the neck is a stamp which is a patterned circle with a 03 in the middle.

There are no other indications/labels on my machine as to wattage age etc and I have had it in complete bits.


----------



## jonathanhook (Apr 25, 2015)

Mine is a C. I bought it in 2006 (ish).


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

if you look under the base on the sticker it will give you the year month of manufacture i.e. 2006/10 or somethimg along those lines


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

'Classic Coffee' is the first generation of the Classic - late 90's i'd say.


----------

